# Goat with lump on leg



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

One of my does has developed a strange lump on the outside of her front leg. It is about the size of a golfball. Its on the outside of her leg, sort of near her knee joint. It feels like hard fatty material, meaning that it feels hard but it moves around when you palpate it. Its not hot or tender and the goat doesn't seem to even know its there. Its actually been there for about a week. Initially I thought it must have just been a reaction to a bug bite, but now I'm not so sure. I'm going to get a picture tonight if I can remember. Any ideas?


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Earlier this year we had a goat with a lump about that size on her back leg. It was hard as a rock at first and I couldn't for the life of me figure out what it was. Turns out she had injured her leg while at the breeder (she doctored it so beautifully that when we picked her up 2 weeks later, we didn't notice - the breeder was tending to her father who was in the Haiti quake and we only dealt with her daughter so the message about the injury didn't get to us at the time). It ever so slowly turned from hard to a soft gushy lump that was obviously an abscess. It was big enough and right on a joint that I had a vet do the lancing and cleaning. It healed just fine.

So my suggestion would be look around and see if there is any puncture mark at all. Not sure if a developing abscess would move like you say, but it seems a possibility.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

My horse has something like that in the same location. Vet looked at it and said it was a vein....almost like a vericose vein but bigger. Doesn't bother him a bit or affect him at all...just looks funny and everyone always asks...what's that on his leg??


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

It took me a few nights, but I finally was able to get some pictures of this mysterious lump. I've examined the area and have found no evidence of any punctures or cuts or anything like that. Just this lump. Any other ideas?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I wonder if it's a fatty tumor like dogs get? Has it gotten any bigger? I'm afraid you are going to need a vet to get a needle aspiration to see what is in there


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I just ran out and took a picture of Spencer's lump








He has had it for 4 years and it hasn't changed. If you push on it just right it goes away while your fingers are on it...as soon as you let go it pops back out


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

A fatty tumor is what it feels like. If I can find a crate big enough for her, I may just take her to the vet myself...otherwise its going to have to wait until the vet is out in the fall (I don't want to pay two $45 trip charges). 

Since it doesn't bother her and hasn't gotten any bigger (or smaller...), I don't think its a big emergency. But I sure hope its not malignant. That would be awful.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You don't even need a crate. Just put a collar and leash on her and fill your pockets with treats. Have someone sit in the backseat with her...my goats didn't even move when they went for a ride...not like a dog or cat does.


----------

